# Charmander has arrived!



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

He's a huge bum. Haha. He was here for 10 minutes, played on my laptop and wandered around my room, then passed out on my bed for an hour...had a little play fit, then slept again....then slept until I got home with more of his stuff about hald an hour ago, and now he's sleeping again.  IF you set him on my bed, he just passes out, it weird, haha.

Here are pictures I took of him sleeping, lol, NOTHING wakes him up.









































Then from his play time before he passed out again. 

















































Then he settled again.


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

He is just to die for.... Can I have him... Can I have him please?


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Welcome home, Charmander!! He's such a cutie! :love2 Congrats on bringing him home, Malorey!


----------



## StormChaser (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh, he is just Precious!!! 

This forum is not good for me... I want a kitten again!!!


----------



## madie (Apr 20, 2010)

lovely name....sounds like a name of a military commander like charlamagne or something. i think i am talking nonsense. 

hehe, he does have a big bum.  i wonder what his personality will be like.  congrats on your Charmander.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

What a cutie pie! I have an orange and white kitty, they are so pretty.


----------



## karate0kat (Jul 23, 2010)

Gah, I just want to steal him and cuddle him and make him squishy! So cute.


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

Charmander is the name of a very cute pokemon.. My personal favorite. 
The name definetly fits


----------



## koobe (Nov 8, 2009)

Sooooo cute! Charmander has great color. Now I want a kitten too.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Okay, this is more cuteness than I can take so early in the morning. Orange kittens are so adorable! He looks so comfortable and content in your bed like that.


----------



## lizaloo152 (Aug 18, 2010)

He certainly looks like he made himself at home there! Super cute too!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What a charmer! Im on adorable overload! His personality shines thru in his photos. He cant take a bad picture!!!


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

*Updated Pictures of Charmander!*

Thank you all for the great comments! :cool I think everyone wanting a kitten neeeeeeeeeds to get one! :wink

Here are some new pictures! Easiest to get when he's about to nap, or is of course, lol!


----------



## CattiPaws (Aug 19, 2010)

What a chunky little ball of cuddles!


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow he is freakin c-u-t-e !!!!!!!!!! Congrats. I have 5 cats but I still swear orange tabbies are my favorite. The usually get big  and ARE VERY LAZY hahahah


----------



## Rissa (Aug 1, 2010)

My gosh he is so cute!


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

Thank you guys much! =) 

New pictures from today!!


----------



## KKdaniels (Aug 23, 2010)

He looks like my Tiger, but Tiger is about a year, I think. Anyway, too, too, too cute! I could just squeeze them till they pop when they're babies!!!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

He looks so happy and relaxed. No problem with a new environment at all.


----------



## Rissa (Aug 1, 2010)

Ohhhh, you're making me soooo jealous. Not only do I want a kitten, but my #1 choice for one would be a male orange tabby. Enjoy him, he sure is precious! (Oh, and more pics are good too! I know you've posted a lot, but I guess we just can't get enough. )


----------



## antigone21 (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm about to die of a cuteness overdose. He seems to be a cute little bundle of love!


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

Thank you all again! He settled in great! And don't worry about asking for pictures, I always have plenty to share! The problem is getting them from camera to laptop to hosting site to forum, lol.

More New Pictures!

Then here are pictures from yesterday! He loves out front porch and spends a majority of his time out there. Even though he can't really now due to it getting cold. x_x

























































































Fun in the window, ha.









































And then off...


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

Thank you. :]

Another set of new pictures!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow! You are certainly meeting our demands for more pictures. Congrats -- he is just way too cute and I love every one of them. You can even see him growing up slightly in each group of pictures.


----------



## ragdoll (Aug 30, 2010)

OMG how cute, might make my next kittten an orange one xx


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

A late thank you, and more pictures, lol!


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

I cant get enough of his little face!!!!:love2


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

:love2 soooooooooooooo cute!


----------

